# Please help with chronic constipation!1



## Theloneone (Jul 16, 2017)

Ok here we go, I'm a 14 year old girl currently in school, and I don't even know why this happened but i have had chronic constipation for about a year now and it's completely changed my life. It started last summer when I realized i couldn't use the bathroom for whatever reason. Keep in mind that at this time I had a horrible diet high in meat, dairy, and processed foods. I had always had pellet stools or stool with cracks on it but I guess I had just realized it, honestly I can't even remember. My mom, both my grandmas, great grandma, and great great grandmas had constipation so its definitely something that runs in the family on the girls side. I started to take my mom's Dr. Schulze senna pills and that seemed to work but after a while I had to keep taking more and more. The pills either dint work or gave me sickening, nauseating diarrhea so i would have to plan my day around that and that was the ONLY way i was using the bathroom for a few months (about until December or January). Then even when i was taking like 5 or six pills they started to stop working so i decided to change my diet. I adopted a whole foods vegetarian diet and began to take fiber but that only worked for a few days (which were super amazing days) and the it stopped. I then cut out dairy, but that did nothing and eventually i was eating almost all plant based foods but my problem was getting worse and worse. It was about this time that my period COMPLETELY stopped which only added to the stress. I then spent hundreds on herbal medicines to try to help but nothing worked. I began to see a gastro and they had me do a clean out with miralax which dint do anything. I noticed that i had diarrhea that was mostly water but i couldn't get it out at all. By this point i wast even ever having the urge to use the bathroom anymore. I was always bloated, tired, and couldn't stop thinking about how much crap was in me. I stopped going out with friends, i secluded myself, stopped eating, and soon fell into a binge starve cycle with only made everything worse. I was having bowel movements once every 5-10 days and they were small. They had me do another clean out with two magnesium citrate bottles and that did the same thing as the miralax, gave me constipated diarrhea. They then told me to do a colonic transit test with the rings so i did that and for some reason during that week i had regular bowel movements!!! So of course the rings were gone and they said nothing was wrong with me even though I became severely constipated again. They told me to come back in three months and take miralax which made me even more bloated. I saw another gastro and they prescribed me pelvic floor therapy and 2 colace with one ex lax every other night. Like every other medication i take, it worked for a few days then stopped. I have been to 4 PT sessions so far and the biofeedback says that im relaxed every time which is really puzzling to me because I can feel the stool at my rectum but when i push it wont come out like someone tied my intestines at the end. This is extremely frustrating because my stool is the perfect consistency on the rare occasion that i do use the bathroom. When i told them that this wasn't working she just told e to keep taking it and sent me off. This has ruined my life. I have no apititie, i had to stop dancing, i have no friends, school is hard, PE is hard, i have body dysmorphia because of my constant and severe bloating, all i can think about is how to solve this and i spend hours and hours researching and trying things to no avail. I have tried calm magnesium an that had the most promising results but after a few weeks it completely stopped working and every time i take it now i just get more bloated and dont use the bathroom. I tried dulcolax which does absolutely nothing. I tried colon max which worked very well but then stopped. I tried many the herbal fiber blend which is like psyllium and a bunch of other things and that doesn't work at all. I tried citrucel which did nothing along with slippery elm, intestinal movement formula, and various colon cleansers. Smooth move tea worked by giving me diarrhea but after a few days of taking it that stopped also. I tried milk thistle a while ago which worked but gave me extreme stomach pain worse that constipation so i had to stop but recently ive tried it again and it didn't do anything not even the stomach pain. The same thing happened with prune juice except it gave me unbearable gas adn recently i tried it again and it didn't work. The gastro gave me an x ray and said that i was full of stool but didn't do anything else to help me. I tried probiotics VSL #3 which seemed to work for a few days but then stopped and when i tried again it gave me bloating and gas. Milk of magnesia worked but then gave em the constipated diarrhea. I devoted this whole summer to trying to solve my problem and i haven't improved at all which is extremely depressing because i start school in 2 days and having this condition in school is so unbearable. At the end of lst school year i was very suicidal and depressed and i had to see a counselor for it and i really dot want that to happen again. I finally got my period again about a month ago and I had the most AMAZING bowel movements. I was using the bathroom about 3-4 times a day with perfect consistency and no straining. It didnt feel like anything was blocking it and my bloat was going away. I though i was cured but as soon as my period was over i became severely constipated again. I am often depressed because when im not constipated or even when i used the bathroom at all one day i am so happy for the rest of the day and im not tired and unmotivated. When i cant use the bathroom i am the opposite and get very suicidal. I have had 5 colonic so far and they have not helped at all. I find that the water from them also seems to get stuck in me and i cannot get it out except in little squirts which eventually stop but i can still feel water in me. I have tried enemas both fleet and 3 liter and neither worked. The fleet didnt produce any movement and the 3 liter just came back brown but without any real stool in it. The only thing that has worked the best for me is glycerin not medicated suppositories. I have had to use one or two a day for about a month now and i am starting to find that they are decreasing in effectiveness and sometimes dont work at all especially if i had a bowel movemet already that day. Despite this i am still extremely bloated at all times, i have lost my appetite, and i literally cannot push stool out no matter if its hard soft or liquid. I dont have pain very often but i am very uncomfortable and self conscious all the tine especially sine i am very thin (5'8 117lbs) I dot know what to do anymore. MY parents cant stand me because all i cant talk about anything without bringing this up and they font know what to do either. Even when im not very stressed i have the same symptoms and this is causing a great deal of stress which isnt helping. I am freaking out now. Yesterday i took a whole ex lax bar and dulcolax and it didnt do anything at all. nothing. i can barley eat and im always gassy. I hope my period starts soon because that would give me so much relief for a few days. Does anyone have the same problems? Can anyone help me? I dont know what to do anymore. Im so bloated its hard for me to breathe. No one wants to be around me anymore. Why do the symptoms alleviate on my period? Why do i feel like i cant push anything through even though i know its at my rectum. Why do only suppositories work? Why do i have constipated diarrhea, like only when i take laxatives its very hard for me to push the stool out even when its liquid and it will come out in squirts and then stop completely??? My stools are also usually very thin and i find that relaxing on the toilet helps me but that only when i use a suppository, otherwise when i do deep breathing the stool tries to come out but it wont pass the rectum for some reason. Im getting a SIBO test on the 31st and i dont know if i should ask my gastro for a colonoscopy also. She wants to do an endoscopy on me because sometimes my food will stay in my throat and come back up hours after i ate. i also learned today that fibroids can potentially cause this. I dont know if i have them but would it be worth having an ultrasound? I always have extreme sacrum pain when i get up can anyone explain this?


----------



## Redmapletree (Feb 19, 2017)

I, and so many others here, understand what you are going through.

Have you tried rotating your laxatives? Change them when the one you are currently taking doesn't work as well. I had to do that as well.

Also your GI can order a second sitz test. Was the one you did the 5 day test? Or the longer test where you take two capsules a few days apart? While doing the test did you use any laxatives during the test days? If so your results will not accurately show how your vowels work on a normal basis.

Don't give up! And when you start to feel the stress and frustration, close your eyes and take a few long deep breaths and remind yourself that you can do this!!


----------



## Theloneone (Jul 16, 2017)

Thank you a Redmapletree!! I got the 5 day test and i took magnesium before it which wasnt working at the time but i didnt take anything during it. Sometimes the megnesium would have a really sporadic lasting efect on me for a few days so i suspect thats what happened. I want to order another test but its really hard to get into contact with my doctor and theyre really bad especially since i still go to pediatrics so its very hard to get anything done. Im going to call the nurse line tomorrow though.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry for all your problems. living with chronic constipation is miserable.

redmapletree has some good ideas. yes, do get another sitz marker test done, without taking magnesium this time. also, don't take any laxatives for at least a day or two before the test, so they all get out of your system. i'm amazed that you passed your first sitz, with all the C problems you have going on. it really does sound like you have slow transit constipation (colonic inertia). and yes, that's too bad that you are having to see pediatrics docs. it would be good if you could see a gastro who works at the gastroenterology department at a university hospital or at a motility clinic. gastros who work at places like that are usually more up to date, knowledgeable and proactive and treating chronic constipation than other gastro docs.

i was dx'd with colonic inertia, pelvic floor dysfunction, mega rectum, rectal hyposensitivity and a long twisted colon. i used to rotate my laxatives, too, like redmapletree suggested. i rotated dulcolax, ex lax and cascara sagrada. that way my body didn't get too used to them. i also found that taking an osmotic laxative like miralax or milk of magnesia along with the stimulant laxative made them work better. one thing if you do try this--make sure and take milk of mag and dulcolax at least an hour apart or you'll get cramping.

there are meds available to treat chronic constipation--amitiza, linzess and trulance. ask your gastro doc if you're interested.

have you tried elevating your feet on something like a foot stool, large shoe box, overturned waste bin or squatty potty. elevating the feet while sitting on the toilet helps straighten out the anorectal angle and allows a more complete evacuation. it might take some experimenting to find the right height.

that's a shame that they gave up on your so quickly at PT and biofeedback. i went through 2 8 week sessions of it. it does take a lot of work and practice. learning how to relax your pelvic floor muscles is one thing (i finally learned to do that) but you also have to learn to coordinate them in order to push things out--that --try as i might--could never learn to do. balloon expulsion training can help you learn to coordinate those muscles.

re tests--have you had a defecogram? or an anal manometry with a balloon expulsion study? they both help dx pfd but the manometry gives more information as to rectal tone, pressure, etc. it's a more comprehensive test.

i could never get all the water out from those large volume enemas, either. it's a miserable feeling. and i had problems getting liquid stool out as well.

one thing that's important when trying to get stool out is not to strain. straining to go is counterproductive because it just locks those pelvic floor muscles up all the more. here is a good u tube video on how to have a bowel movement without straining. it's important to do what she says and make your waist wide and push from there and not the rectum.






good luck with everything. i do hope you can somehow find some relief.

oh--and about the sacrum pain. ask your doc about that. i have sacroiliac joint dysfunction and a hyper mobile sacrum and also arthritis in the SI joint.it doses make getting up painful.


----------



## Theloneone (Jul 16, 2017)

@annie7 I really think that I have colonic inertia too!! I would rotate my laxatives but they have completely stopped working for me. I have always used a stool so thats not the problem and I think there was a bit of confusion as i am still getting PT but it just hasnt been working. They havent done the expulsion test yet but my next apptment is thursday so we'll see. Strangely I havent had any diagnostic tests except an x ray and sitz which angers me because i feel like they would have found something. My gastro seems reluctant to do anything and just keeps giving me the same thing over and over again, colace and ex lax, even when i tell her it isnt working. The other gastro did the same thing but with miralax which was horrible for me. Next time i see her i's gonna have my parents demand a colonoscopy and defogram as well as ultrasound or ct scan. I have noticed (this is suer tmi btw) that when i try to put a suppository in it seems to get stuck in a pocket or something about an inch in so yesterday i tried to feel around to see what that was and it seems like theres a mass about 1 1/2 -2 inches in which moves when i push like im using the bathroom and makes it feel like theres stool at my rectum when there isn't. Im really confused by this because my doctor did the same thing an said i didnt have hemorrhoids and i dont know what else it could be (she could be wrong though). I wake up every morning with a horrible feeling of heaviness in my abdomen and terrible bloating all the time. I dont know it the bloating is in my small intestine or large intestine though, do you know how to tell? I did notice that around the time i notice my sacroilic joints felt like they were slightly out of place i got constipated so maybe a chiropractic will help?


----------



## Theloneone (Jul 16, 2017)

Also, what is Linzess? I've heard of it before but havent gotten it since it is prescription. Does it work? Should I ask my doctor for it?


----------



## Slowbelly (Jul 18, 2017)

Not sure if you tried this, but Triphala might help. It stimulates peristalsis. You take a teaspoon in warm water before bed and then sleep on your left side. If it works too well, dial the dose back from a teaspoon. It tastes absolutely vile though, but it can be very effective.


----------



## Theloneone (Jul 16, 2017)

Ohh that sounds interesting @Slowbelly, I'll definitely try it. Can i get it at sprouts?


----------



## Theloneone (Jul 16, 2017)

*UPDATE* I've been noticing now that i have thin stools even when they are soft, almost like something is blocking some from coming out. I called the nurse and she messaged the doctor about a colonoscopy and endoscopy on the same day, as well as Linzess so hopefully she'll respond within the next few days.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

from your description--that a suppository feels like it gets stuck in a pocket and you feel that something is blocking your stool from getting out--it almost sounds like you could have an internal rectal prolapse. a prolapse is not all that common in people your age but still, it can happen. sometimes a doc can dx that with a rectal exam. a defecography or an anal manometry will dx it and i've read that a colonoscopy can too.

a rectocele can also feel like a pocket. stool can get stuck in it. a defecography will dx that, too.

i do hope your doc will order a defecography for you. it dx's outlet problems and is a very good test to have. i also hope he/she orders another sitz marker test. you need some answers! i do wish your doc was more proactive. and i hope you hear back from the nurse quickly.


----------



## Theloneone (Jul 16, 2017)

Ok I will definitely ask for a defecography because i think thats the root cause of this. It always feels like something is blocking my stool from coming out and maybe thats the answer. I will update you when the nurse calls back but in the meantime im going to try ACV, lemon juice, chlorophyll, and triphala and try to stay away from laxatives because i think thats what caused all of this in the first place and i tend to abuse them. Thank you so much for being so helpful and giving me hope!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh thanks--glad i could help a little.

good luck and yes, do keep us posted.


----------



## Theloneone (Jul 16, 2017)

ok little update. I had a bm!! It was small but still something. I had a big salad for dinner and about 20 minutes after that I HAD THE URGE!! Today all Ive taken is 1 tbs of ACV, 1 tbs of lemon juice, and 1 tsp of chlorophyll. I just recived some digestive enzymes and some nature's sunshine products to try so i took three Intestinal soothe and build and three digestive enzymes. After dinner i rubbed my abdomen with peppermint oil and took a few drops in a cup of water. I watched the video you posted @ Annie7 and that helped some.This is so promising!! I hope its not just my cycle though because i'm due tomorrow...Tonight im going to take Nature's sunshine gentle move which doesn't have any stimulants and has triphala and magnesium in it so im crossing my fingers that it will work. This may also be physiological because I love to draw and paint and two days ago i started journaling about my feelings and drawing pictures of how chronic constipation made me feel as well as practicing the law of attraction so maybe that's helped a bit but who knows, im just happy i had a bm. I did notice today that I had very bad bloating, like worse than usual, after eating 5 prunes on an empty stomach (they don't really work for me but i love their taste so i eat them anyway), does this happen to anyone else? Also, my GI office has free acupuncture every Mondays and Thursdays so i'm going to go and get that done. Has anyone had any experience with acupuncture and constipation?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh good--so happy that you had a bm! that's wonderful!

and i'm glad the video helped a little. the advice given by physiotherapist in the video is just like what my own biofeedback PT told me.

sounds like you have a good plan going with the supplements you are taking.

prunes can be very gassy. so is prune juice. they always bloated me up big time.

wow--that's great that your GI office provides free acupuncture! i've been going to acupuncture for my migraines and other problems. it does help but it is expensive. i've read and heard that it can help with ibs and bowel problems and constipation. and my acupuncturist said that too. yes--definitely a good idea to go and try it. twice a week is best when you're starting out. you may not get results immediately. it's one of those things that builds on itself and may take a little time to have an effect.

good luck! keep us posted.


----------



## Theloneone (Jul 16, 2017)

Hoping that I'll have another bm today, I've been noticing since yesterday that I have pain in my lower right abdomen a few inches from my hipbone, do you know what this could mean? I thought it meant I needed to use the bathroom so I tried and there was nothing so I used a suppository and very little came out but I'm still very bloated so I'm kinda confused. Its not too bad though. I've also started to fast walk for 10 minutes each morning and that kinda helped the pain. I'm also wondering if i should start my probiotic again because I stopped it thinking it was making me bloat and it wasn't really helping but im still bloated so idk. Also I think I really do have SIBO after looking it up especially since I got a bad ear infection last spring (before any of this had started) and I took some really strong antibiotics without any probiotics after (because I didn't even know what they were) and my problems started a couple of months after that , so maybe somehow I got some bad bacteria because my diet was really bad then. Anyway, I just found out we have some whole leaf aloe juice my mom uses for her skin and i've never tried it so I had 2 oz along with my usual ACV and lemon mix. A few hours after I had some quinoa porridge and stewed apples with digestive enzymes and ab 1 tbs of ground flax seeds and I haven't started to get rapidly gassy yet so that's good. Hopefully the aloe will work its magic now...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, i do hope you have a bm today, too. sorry that very little came out with the suppository.

the pain could be from gas or from being backed up.

and yes, hope the aloe juice helps. if it doesn't, you might need to drink more than 2 oz. in order to get it to work properly for constipation.

good luck.


----------



## Theloneone (Jul 16, 2017)

I haven't had a bm yet but I get the urge but nothing comes out. It feels like something is there though but that could be caused by the weird mass in my rectum or pfd. I start school tomorrow and I have to take jazz and ballet so I need to get this under control fast. I might just take another suppository because if it is stool at my rectum then that would work. Since you have slow motility, what diet do you eat. I've been doing high fiber because thats what doctors tell me and it just becomes a part of the vegan diet but I'm thinking that since i'm barely getting anything out, shouldn't I eat low fiber/low residue? Wouldn't that allow me to clean out and then from there I could eat high fiber as maintenance? Also, I kinda want to try doing a daily high volume enema to get some stuff out. Have you done a soapsuds enema? i have some castille soap that I just bought and I hear that it has the same effect as the suppository but gets more out because of the larger volume. I only did two enemas at home about 6 months ago which were just sea salt in water and about 2 liters/quarts and all that came out was brown water without any real stool which is really weird. I usually left them in for 15 minutes. My enema bag got moldy because I didn't clean it right so I have to get a new one


----------



## Theloneone (Jul 16, 2017)

The side pain is also getting sharper and moving toward my back







Suppositories still not working which is really weird, I hope I don't have a partial obstruction or something because that would be very very bad.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

about diet--because i had slow motility, i found out that i did better with a diet lower in fiber. my first doc --years ago--told me to eat a high fiber diet--40 grams of fiber a day, he said. well i did and i felt miserable. got totally backed up and could move very little out. i experimented with fiber and found out that i did much better with a diet lower in fiber--about 17 grams. adding fiber to a colon that is already moving slowly just backs it up all the more.

and yes, if you're already backed up, don't add more fiber. eat soft "squishy" foods instead--like yogurt, eggs, soups, very well cooked vegetables etc. adding fiber when you already have a back up is just going to make it worse. also be sure to drink lots of water.

when you do a large volume enema, all that water mixes with the stool, turns it into liquid and flushes it out. so that's what you get with an enema--lots of liquidy stool. that's how it works.

i never did a soap suds enema --just the pain water ones--but i've heard they are very effective.

i do hope that you've been able to go by now.

and yes, you don't want to develop an impaction or worse yet, an obstruction.

an impaction is when you go for a while, like a week or so, with no bm at and then all of a sudden you get watery diarrhea which is the body doing a sort of "self enema" by using the watery D to unblock things....

symptoms of an impaction include abdominal cramping and bloating, leakage of liquid or sudden episodes of watery D, small, semi formed stools, rectal bleeding, low back pain...

if you totally stop passing any kind of stool at all and stop passing gas, then you may have develop an obstruction. symptoms of obstruction also can include nausea and vomiting and fever. this is an ER situation

an obstruction means the stool cannot move, has completely filled that part of the colon, nothing can get by, not even gas and eventually you will begin to vomit up stool when it needs to get out but it can't due to the obstruction.

what i tell people to do when they are getting too backed up and can't pass anything, is to call their gastro doc's office and get his/her advice as to how to deal with it. my gastro doc would order an x ray for me when this happened and then based on the results from the x ray, would tell me how to deal with it--an enema if the stool was backed up from the rectum up or take a half a colonoscopy prep if the backup was higher up. but that's me. you really should have a doctor's advice on this.

good luck. hope you can get things moving.


----------



## Theloneone (Jul 16, 2017)

Well last night I was freaking out because I start to panic when I can't go at all and I did a large volume lemon juice enema and It worked very very well, though I did notice that what came out was some soup I ate last week so that shows how backed up I am. It worked so much better than the ones I did a while ago with just salt water because I actually had contractions and an urge so I got the water out this time. It worked much better for me than a colonic







. It did have hard pieces of stool mixed in with the liquid so that's probably what the pain and feeling of blockage was was coming from but thats just really weird considering i'm taking about 350 mg of calm magnesium every day. I think i'm gonna experiment with taking more of that tonight. I just got acupuncture for the first time and I feel like its doing a little something because I got the urge a couple of times after but nothing came out. I'm getting it again on Monday though and we'll see what happens tonight also. I might just do another lemon juice enema though because I feel like if I did one every day until I wasn't as backed up I could start trying maintenance things from there and it also made me feel very relaxed and i could hear my colon moving much more after it whereas before i didn't hear or feel anything. Also I'm going to try a low fiber diet for a few days to see if that helps anything, I've noticed I don't get bloated when eating low fiber foods. Got to go on a shopping trip though because vegan and low fiber just doesn't really match up and I've also been cutting gluten for a few days now but i'm gonna do it for longer to see if its working. First day of school was great though so I don't think I'll be very stressed this semester which will probably help. I'm feeling very hopeful about the acupuncture so hopefully I'll have a bm tonight, gonna take a 20 minute walk right now because I feel like my colon is trying to push something along and maybe that will help it come through. Thanks for all your help, I really feel like I'm gonna have a bm so I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Theloneone (Jul 16, 2017)

Update: I had a bm. It was small-medium sized and 3-4 on Bristol chart!! I'm so happy right now. Gonna take all the same stuff I took yesterday today and see if the same thing happens tomorrow. Definitely happy with acupuncture right now!! Still going to do the enema though because it made me feel a lot better yesterday and i'm gonna stay very hydrated and try to stay stress free.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so glad to hear you had another bm! that's wonderful. and that's terrific that acupuncture is working! and glad the lemon juice enema worked. sounds like you have a good plane going with the diet, staying hydrated and relaxed, walking etc.

and yes, so glad that your first day of school went well.


----------



## Pandora13413 (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi, sorry you're going through this, constipation sucks. Since your symptoms are better on your period and your period stopped for a while I think you should get a hormone test and maybe see a specialist, as well as a thyroid test. Hormones can affect your bms and periods stopping can be a sign of other problems so I would rule those out first. One thing

that helped my constipation is homemade kefir, starting with a tablespoon and slowly increasing, I now have 1.5 cups a day. Probiotics can make you feel a bit worse when first taking them (like the gas and bloating you had with VSL#3) but should subside after a few days. starting slow and working up should help minimize that. If the stimulant laxatives aren't working I would stop taking them, they can cause dependence. Your doctor should give you another sitz test because you weren't constipated that week. If you feel like your doctors aren't listening to you don't be afraid to look at other ones, you want to be comfortable with your doctors and they should listen to you. That hard mass you felt could be impacted stool, I had that and had to do a few golytely (stuff you take before a colonoscopy) clean outs to get rid of all the impacted stool in both my small and large intestines (it's extreme but it worked). I think a colonoscopy is a good idea, to make the golytely easier to drink you can chill it in the fridge and add lemonade crystal light (don't use other flavors cause they can have have red dye that the doctors might mistake for blood) I would still make sure your doctor is ok with adding the crystal light to the golytely. With the SIBO test I got a false positive due to impacted stool in my small intestine so watch out for that. A low fibre diet did help me so it's worth a try. Dance can also help with motility so I think your dance classes are a good idea. If you're still feeling depressed prozac might help, I take 20mg a day, it doesn't make my constipation worse (some studies show it can help) and it helps me cope. It's a very safe antidepressant. I hope this helps and that you feel better


----------



## Hartigan (Jun 28, 2017)

Pandora13413 said:


> Hi, sorry you're going through this, constipation sucks. Since your symptoms are better on your period and your period stopped for a while I think you should get a hormone test and maybe see a specialist, as well as a thyroid test. Hormones can affect your bms and periods stopping can be a sign of other problems so I would rule those out first. One thing
> 
> that helped my constipation is homemade kefir, starting with a tablespoon and slowly increasing, I now have 1.5 cups a day. Probiotics can make you feel a bit worse when first taking them (like the gas and bloating you had with VSL#3) but should subside after a few days. starting slow and working up should help minimize that. If the stimulant laxatives aren't working I would stop taking them, they can cause dependence. Your doctor should give you another sitz test because you weren't constipated that week. If you feel like your doctors aren't listening to you don't be afraid to look at other ones, you want to be comfortable with your doctors and they should listen to you. That hard mass you felt could be impacted stool, I had that and had to do a few golytely (stuff you take before a colonoscopy) clean outs to get rid of all the impacted stool in both my small and large intestines (it's extreme but it worked). I think a colonoscopy is a good idea, to make the golytely easier to drink you can chill it in the fridge and add lemonade crystal light (don't use other flavors cause they can have have red dye that the doctors might mistake for blood) I would still make sure your doctor is ok with adding the crystal light to the golytely. With the SIBO test I got a false positive due to impacted stool in my small intestine so watch out for that. A low fibre diet did help me so it's worth a try. Dance can also help with motility so I think your dance classes are a good idea. If you're still feeling depressed prozac might help, I take 20mg a day, it doesn't make my constipation worse (some studies show it can help) and it helps me cope. It's a very safe antidepressant. I hope this helps and that you feel better


How were you diagnosed with this impaction all the way to your small intestine? or was it just mass you felt?


----------



## Pandora13413 (Jul 31, 2017)

Hartigan said:


> How were you diagnosed with this impaction all the way to your small intestine? or was it just mass you felt?


I was diagnosed by multiple xrays, the GI looked at them and said I was had hard impacted stool in both my small and large intestine; also when doing golytely clean outs the impacted stool came out like baseballs (sorry tmi) so I could tell that way as well.


----------



## Theloneone (Jul 16, 2017)

Well its been a long time since I last posted so I figured I'd update you guys. Been doing really badly, nothing works for me anymore not even large volume soapsuds enemas. I took 125 mg of senna for two days and it id absolutely nothing. I've had to use liquid glycerin suppositories and I had bloody mucus in my stool and the food I ate 3 hours ago even though I had a bunch of other stool in me. All my food is not digesting and passing the old stool. I went to the emergency room and basically what they told me was that I was full of stool and to go home and take some laxatives. Every day I have to do two large volume soap suds enemas which barely work anymore and mostly come out clear with mucus. The pain is intense and I had to leave school to do homeschool because I couldn't focus. I keep getting hot flashes, I cant think, breathe, eat, or drink anything. I got a UTI and was diagnosed with SIBO so now I'm on two antibiotics. My mom thinks I have candida but guess what hey thrive off of...ANTIBIOTICS!! Please anyone help, I'm losing weight because I cant eat and I just want to go back to school.


----------



## Amelia19902017 (Aug 1, 2017)

Theloneone:
I totally empathize with you - I feel terrible for you. It sounds to me like you are under a lot of stress with the situation and that causes things to get backed up as well. I know how you feel ...it's hard not to panick. This is my routine: to go I take: 3 magnesium stearate (and one before bed and two before breakfast with huge glass of warm water - 250mg each ...as well as 1 exlax xtra strength with 1 sennakot and 2 ducosate sodium (stool softener) pills right before bed. I eat an apple and have a coffee with cream right after the 2 magnesium in the morning. Sometimes I follow this up with a peppermint tea. This works because it is a combo of pills that fulfill different purposes. On top of all this I have a 2ft container/or foot stool I put my feet up on in the bathroom. On a regular basis - I take just the one magnesium in the morning and an align probiotic before breakfast. 
I am under a lot of stress LOL. 
For colonoscopy prep the stimulant laxatives did nothing for me (10 mg of biscadoyl pills) which are supposedly hardcore. Most things do not work - including enemas and all stimulant laxatives on their own. The only things that work are this routine and colonoscopy prep. Like the prep though my pill variety stimulates and causes your intestines to bring in water. It is the safest way to purge a backed up system - I think anyways. Good news is that if the colonoscopy prep worked for you that means you couldn't be impacted ...well that I know of. And if you went at all - maybe your system is clear and inflamed. Sometimes you have to think of what you eat as far as predigestion - chew the hell out of your food (42 times I chew) and eat soft items/liquids like soups, yogurt, apple sauce, oatmeal. Be careful of yogurt and bananas. They can bind too. 
Hope this helps. Try not to worry. It makes your butt refuse to work for you. Just remember - chew the hell out of your food lol and try to keep calm.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i'm so sorry you're still having problems.

i really don't know what more to suggest other than what i've already mentioned. since the ER suggested more laxatives--have you tried a colonoscopy prep to clean yourself out. that's what my gastro had me do when i was totally backed up. also--did you tell the people at the ER that laxatives and enemas are no longer working.

have you tried dulcolax suppositories. that might work--at least with the stool lower down. the dulcolax in them helps stimulate peristalsis.

you really should go back to the doc and get another sitz marker test and possibly a defecogram, and call the doc monday, tell them what's going on and get their advice as to how to clean out when nothing is working. you could try calling today. maybe they have a doc on call that can give you advice.

i do hope that somehow you can get things moving. if you can't, go back to the ER , tell them that nothing is working and demand that they help you there. i've heard of people who have done this. maybe a hospital enema would help.


----------



## Amelia19902017 (Aug 1, 2017)

Just one correction : I take 3 magnesium pills (1 before bed and 2 before breakfast )


----------



## Amelia19902017 (Aug 1, 2017)

OH and last thing. Antibiotics are the devil - they bung me up like crazy and make me absolutely miserable. Everyone is diff though.


----------

